# Describe your own main functions



## ShuttleRun (Jan 5, 2017)

*Ni-leading*: I don't even know how to describe this function. All I know is that I'm often thinking about either the future or the past, rarely the present. When I'm looking at things, I'm not really focusing on anything in particular but I'm usually thinking about something else. It doesn't help that my vision is going bad. My past memory is often about mistakes, either painful or embarrassing and my future is either kind of idealistic or hopeless. I don't think this is a very fun function to have. 

I'm often strategizing, thinking of what to say and thinking of what the other person will say. Seeing and visualizing how something might develop in the future. Seeing the future trends and how it might develop. It seems fairly "obvious" to me that the future trend will be so and so, or in the future, it would be like so and so.

I think it also comes in some kind of metaphorical thinking. Sometimes my thoughts or ideas come in metaphors. Sometimes I connect things in some ways seemingly unconsciously and get an idea.

*Fe-creative*: This function is basically seeking emotions and emotional expression in self and others and seeing it as good. This is not necessarily related to Fe, but I can read the emotions of others really, really, really... well. I think, I can understand exactly what they're feeling... I feel it. I can feel the emotional vibes of others very easily, whether in 1-on-1 or in groups or the atmosphere of a room. You just feel this emotional energy from others all the time.

Fe is attracted to dramatic displays of emotion, whether in drama or movies or music or in others. The more dramatic the emotion, it often is seen as good and pleasurable. Fe types are probably unconsciously seeking these type of things. To a Fe person, a very emotional person is seen as more alive and more human. Although yes, even to a Fe person too much emotions can be tiring.

Socially, there's almost a compulsive need to optimize the emotions of others. If they're feeling sad, I'll try to not make them feel sad in some ways. This can be done in either short-term or long-term. The long-term solution would obviously to solve their deep underlying psychological problems that is blocking their happiness in some ways. That would obviously take a long time. Or I can do something rather silly and superficial in the short term.

I think there's also a tendency to live in a world of emotions and think subjectively. You need to work up on T to be able to come out of it and think more objectively.

--

If you want, you can describe your other functions, such as Role and PoLR functions, etc.


----------



## Mr Oops (Jun 29, 2016)

*Ne base:* Your brains put out scenarios that tend to brainfuck most people. Mind attaches to external objects and starts to go very deep in them. It is very irrational actually. Gives you a possible perspective with great potential to delve into deeper (not really famous multiple concrete tangents). You say something and it comes out like a great visionary solution. Actually, having an ability to apply yourself in a moment is not so easy. You'll find that other people suggests things near to their lives and apply their bodies while you are in airy fairy lands looking for something concrete to attach to.
*Ti creative:* Definitions, definitions, definitions. You actually use helluva lot Te in background. You determine everything through analysis and forget people's feelings. You do not really care about finest math as you might see it going too deep into things that do not matter for your visions although you might appreciate results and have proficiency to manipulate it to your own ends. It is more like method to model something. You have very good collection of analytical methods for your disposal.


----------



## ShuttleRun (Jan 5, 2017)

I always find T descriptions interesting, because it's the opposite of how I think. Anyone want to do their Te?

I've read that Ni was about cause-and-effect, and I didn't see it initially but I wrote another description of it on the other thread and now I see it:



> Ni: Try to imagine and visualize what will happen if you do something. You have to be aware of cause and effect. Like if you have a knife on the kitchen counter, and if it drops then it might land on your foot and stab yourself in the foot. You have to visualize and experience it, and be aware of the danger.


With Ni, you're always thinking about what will happen if you do something, when others do something or when something happens.


----------

